# HowTo Tesla - Rooting the Firmware



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Well that really sucks after all the great work you did to explain the eMMC, hopefully a text or pdf file could be used to attach the information.

Thanks for sharing your efforts and hard-earned knowledge about this, there will be lots of folks crying for help when they get the black screen of death.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Very much appreciate the sharing.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

May I suggest posting on the openinverter.org forum. None of this bs there and is community owned.
https://openinverter.org/forum/


----------

